# MacGregor 26x - info needed plz



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I''m interested in buying 1998 26x. This is the motor/sail version. It has a 50 hp outboard, water balast, with center board. Since dealers will not give accurate info and everthing I read about this boat on the internet is mostly from them, I turn to you for more accurate info. This boat will be docked in a Colorado mountain lake for the summer weekend use. I like the headroom and space offered in this boat. My question to anyone - How well does this boat sail. I am aware of the trade off factors in sailboats, obviuosly this boat will not sail like other sailboats. But I am not interested in the motor end of this boat (but it could come in handy). This style boat will definetly sail differently with is flatter bottom. But that could make it sail faster too. If any one could give me any info in the sailing ability of the MacGregor 26x I would greatly appreciate it. Thank You!


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

You can''t have the best of both worlds. They tend to sail like AMC Pacers looked. I would suggest something along the lines of a Catalina 22,25 or 27. If you need more space look at the smaller hunters they will sail circles around a Macgregor. Unless of course you prefer the mystique of sailing but prefer motoring.....


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

If you want a trailerable sailboat, with interior room, you won''t find one with more than the Hunter 26 or 260. Not only that, but with the Hunter mast raising system, it makes setting it up, or taking it down very simple. If you would like to read more about the Hunter, you can go here......

http://www.sailboatowners.com/boats/model.tpl?sku=30179116948415&fno=0&bts=T

If price is your main consideration, you would be better off, for sailing, with a 22'' Catalina or such, than the Mac.

Good luck and fair winds
John


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

In a nutshell, these are not very good sailboats and they are not very good powerboats but they are better powerboats than sailboats. They seem to sail reasonably well in a narrow wind range around 8-10 knots but below that they are nearly useless as sailboats and they seem to get overpowered in winds much over that. 

They are also very poorly constructed. 

Jeff


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

The reason I''m looking at the Macgregor is that I''m in Colorado and I do not have a large selction to look at. In fact there is only one place I know here that sell sailboats - The Anchorage in Lyons Colorado. There are maybe 20 used sailboats that I can look at (most are Macgregors). This would be my first purchase of a sailboat. I plan to buy a 35 to 40 ft Catamaran in a couple of years. I like the the extra space on the Macgregor 26x, to stay on the boat for weekends. I also want to gain hours of sail time for my 6 Pack license. There is a Boat show in Denver this weekend, I will check out the Hunter and Catalina''s. But I don''t want a new one due to thw fact I only will keep this sailboat for 2 to 3 years tops! Thank you for your replies. To Jeff a BIG Thank You! I always enjoy your post''s. You seem to have a great knowledge of sailing and are very willing to share that with others. Taylor


----------



## Sailormon6 (May 9, 2002)

Taylor,

If you are only going to keep your next boat for a couple years, why don''t you look for an older, used production boat, like a Catalina or Hunter, in the range of 25-26 feet? Your capital outlay will be relatively small, maintenance will be nominal, the boat won''t depreciate much in two years, it will be relatively easy to sell, and you''ll have a boat that sails reasonably well.


----------



## RichardElliott (Sep 24, 2001)

Compare the rig, i.e. mast, boom, shrouds, etc. on the MacGregor 26 with other boats. You will find it comparable to other boats about 18ft. in length. Hence, it will be VERY slow.


----------



## doubleplay (Nov 9, 2001)

small foot note:
you can not get sea time towards a six pack by sailing in a Colorado lake.....
Good Luck


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

If you want a trailorable boat (and I''m happy with the Mac 26 sailboat, not the powersailor) you have a much wider range of places to buy it from since you can just trail it home from anywhere in the 48 states.
Except for the headroom and the size of the enclosed head, I like my Macgregor.

Chas.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

flicker,
how many other boats have you owned?

Dennis


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Time to put this post to bed! From reading the few replies I got here, and searching other web sites, my conclusion are: 1) Only Macgregor owners like the 26x. 2) Those owners have never sailed any other boat other than a Macgergor. 3) I got a great deal at the Denver Boat Show on a new 2002 Hunter 260 that the dealer had to sell so he could get the 2003. From all my research I believe I got the better end of the Stick (no pun intented). Thanks again to all of you here at Sailnet for your input! Blue Skies @ High Tides, Taylor


----------



## harvh (Mar 12, 2001)

The Mac us niether fish nor fowl. Some Mac owners really like them, others that are into sailing sell them fast and cheap. You need to go sail a few othe boats and then compare what you like and what you don''t like. From a the standpoint of resale, I would opt for a Catalina.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I wonder what he bought?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Welcome to Sailnet. I'd highly recommend you read this *POST* to help you get the most out of sailnet.

If you had bothered to read the thread a bit more carefully, you'd realize that he bought a Hunter 260, as he states in POST 11, where he says:



> 3) I got a great deal at the Denver Boat Show on a new 2002 Hunter 260 that the dealer had to sell so he could get the 2003.


Please don't revive old threads, as this one is over six years old and should have been left there.



waternwaves said:


> I wonder what he bought?


----------



## Capnblu (Mar 17, 2006)

But Macgregors still suck.


----------

